# VEC - Vector Resources



## Bushman (12 December 2007)

Hi guys;

This one is due to list shortly with the IPO closed and oversubscribed. 

Vector Resources - 60m shares at 20c to raise $12m.

Funds to be used to explore for iron ore mineralisation in the Nabberu Basin, 150km north of Wiluna, WA. There is a map in the prospectus - my apologies but I have not yet mastered the art of embedding an image! 

http://vectorresources.com.au/files...plementary prospectus 07 VECTOR RESOURCES.pdf


*Nabberu Iron Project (100% Vector): *

Hold exploration licences EP69/2061, EP69/2062, EP69/2064 and EP69/2065. Applying for licence EP69/2063. Total area covered by EL is 564 sq km. 

EL's in a remote area with limited existing infrastructure. 

Nabberu Basin 'is of similar age/size to Hammersley Basin and shares similar styles of mineralisation and chemistry of sedimentation'. Iron formations include Banded Iron Formations (BIF) and Granular Iron Formations (GIF). 

Historical sampling of BIF formations has returned 'haemitite enrichment' with results >60% Fe noted. These include - 
1. Miss Fairbairne Hills 54 - 63% (E69/2061)
2. Ivan Wells 55 - 62% (E69/2062)
3. Mt Cecil Rhodes 61 - 63% (E69/2064)
4. Mundan Hills 54 - 60% (E69/2065).

No results have been given for Hawkins Knob (E69/2063) or the GIF's.  

Exploration expenditure of $8.9m will be committed to drilling these tenements over a two year period, leading into scoping/PFS. As highlighted in the prospectus, any such mining studies will focus on 'ability to access suitable infrastructure to enable production/transportation to ore markets'. 

Note the current Chairman is Anthony Short. He has other ASX directorships including Regal Resources, Advance Energy, Palace Resources and Odin Energy. So while he is a mining man, he is not an iron ore man. Not sure how problematic this might be. 

*Summary*

The Good: 
Large tenement holding
Good historical assay results
BIF Haemitite mineralisation
Lots of working capital
Two year of good newsflow if the assay translate to drill hits
Geology 'like Hammersley Basin' 

The Bad:
Chairman is not an 'iron ore' man
Passed over by BHP

The Ugly: 
Next to the black stump. Will need a lot of high grade DSO type haemitite to make this project viable. But if there is enough ore there, this project could be a beauty. $60m seed capital suggests there are some true believers already. 

Will be interested to see how this one goes after it lists. The float was oversubscribed. Might be worth hopping into 3 months down the track when the post listing spike starts to trend down - if the spike occurs that is. Depends on the prevailing market conditions. I am assuming listing date is within the next few weeks.


----------



## Ken (12 December 2007)

I have heard good things about this one.

The open could be spectacular.

I don't hold and dont intend on buying in.


Will be a keen watcher however.  A friend got in through abn amro.


----------



## Bushman (12 December 2007)

Yes that was what I was thinking - the strikes could be great but what will it cost to get it to port. Long way to go obviously and will depend on how much is in the ground in if it will support big capex. 

I could not find the listing date for it. Personally I think it might be a hot float but lets wait and see. As I said I will be keeping it on my watchlist for the moment as I do not want to get caught up in an initial listing auction. 

PS: I have just noticed that I have posted this in the General forum. Damnation. Any ideas how I move the post to 'Q-Z'? Mods - my apologies!


----------



## alankew (25 January 2008)

Havent read the ann yet but dont forget the 1c oppies available to holders on register on record date(not yet announced as far as i know-been on hols for last week-what a time to go away)


----------



## sydneysider (2 May 2008)

Current market cap is $17.3 million undiluted and cash is $11.1 million. So the business is worth $6.2 million. VEC have mobilized a permanent camp at the Granite Peaks Homestead and that is now supporting field teams to complete various scoping programs over the 150 kms (that number is correct) of iron rich strike within VEC tenaments. Rock chip samples continue to give high grades over wide areas. Lots of news should start flowing out of these programs over the next few months. Potential target sizes look immense. Good luck to all longs


----------



## alankew (6 May 2008)

As Sidneysider said,things are progressing here.Also noticed a hint of buying(minute at this stage) but buying has been in heads and options.Options that were bought were at a fairly significant increase to the bid so maybe someone knows something.Almost certain i my mind that something is happening here.Check out the depth on the options,the 200K bid has only appeared this am and buyers are vying for position at the top of the pile.I hold


----------



## alankew (6 May 2008)

Hey people no such thing as insider trading!!!Blatant http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080506/pdf/318zl1pjtfbp1y.pdf
Surely this cant be allowed,must be a please explain somewhere


----------



## sydneysider (6 May 2008)

alankew said:


> Hey people no such thing as insider trading!!!Blatant http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080506/pdf/318zl1pjtfbp1y.pdf
> Surely this cant be allowed,must be a please explain somewhere




I picked up some oppies several days and i know of other folks who were trying to get some. None of this is insider trading, just folks spotting a bargain. The news about the gravity survey work was already mentioned in the recent quarterly and the fact that a decent exploration program is underway means that there will be a reasonable flow of news.


----------



## alankew (9 May 2008)

Sydeysider thanks for the explanation,just seemed a bit odd them going up on the day they make the ann.Anyway has been picking up since,up 16% today on reasonable volume for something that doesnt trade that much.I also picked up some oppies for better leverage,just need the BHP?RIO price rise to be agreed.Seems to be a lot of action in the speculative end atm and also chinese companies securing their stake in their future


----------



## alankew (28 May 2008)

Good rise today,12% for the heads and 25% for the oppiesDepth on both is good,options 8 to 1 on the buy side.No news yet so imagine what will happen when there is some


----------



## inefekt (28 May 2008)

alankew said:


> Good rise today,12% for the heads and 25% for the oppiesDepth on both is good,options 8 to 1 on the buy side.No news yet so imagine what will happen when there is some




trading halt announced, something about a deal with a third party, hard to say whats going on but it has nothing to do with the recent gravity survey they've been doing..........so we've still got that announcement to come as well. If they're both good news then we are going to see this baby fly


----------



## alankew (2 June 2008)

Good ann on 30th re Aquiring Magnetite Iron Sands project in Colombia.Was initially sold off but has recovered since.According to ann project is considered to have potential to host large commercial tonnage with low impurities and could be brought into production in a relatively short time.Infrastructure is close according to ann and it seems a simple process of dredging and magnetically separating(wouldnt want to be wearing a belt when that magnet is doing its stuff)What is even more amazing when compared to "normal" dig it up mines is that the project is self replenishing,ann quotes 143m Tonnes of sediment being deposited every year.Now you know what happens to all thos Woolies and Coles shopping trolliesAnd we still have news to come from its massive tenements in Oz


----------



## inefekt (3 June 2008)

alankew said:


> Good ann on 30th re Aquiring Magnetite Iron Sands project in Colombia.Was initially sold off but has recovered since.According to ann project is considered to have potential to host large commercial tonnage with low impurities and could be brought into production in a relatively short time.Infrastructure is close according to ann and it seems a simple process of dredging and magnetically separating(wouldnt want to be wearing a belt when that magnet is doing its stuff)What is even more amazing when compared to "normal" dig it up mines is that the project is self replenishing,ann quotes 143m Tonnes of sediment being deposited every year.Now you know what happens to all thos Woolies and Coles shopping trolliesAnd we still have news to come from its massive tenements in Oz




very true
she's moving along nicely this morning in anticipation of gravity survey results, could be a big move here


----------



## alankew (3 June 2008)

Some fair sized buys going through again this morning,1st buy of the day was for approximately $54K which is a fair sized chunk in my mind(must be YT or Mickk2006),oppies are absolutley racing away and both have gapped up on yesterdays close..High of the year was 42c when it listed(from memory) but dont think that included the free(or very cheap)oppies.Nobody else following this.Cant get Bigcharts to bring up a chart,could anyone help.


----------



## inefekt (3 June 2008)

alankew said:


> Some fair sized buys going through again this morning,1st buy of the day was for approximately $54K which is a fair sized chunk in my mind(must be YT or Mickk2006),oppies are absolutley racing away and both have gapped up on yesterdays close..High of the year was 42c when it listed(from memory) but dont think that included the free(or very cheap)oppies.Nobody else following this.Cant get Bigcharts to bring up a chart,could anyone help.




Oppies came out after the heads hit their high, about 6 weeks after listing. They briefly touched 20c this morning but have come back down to 15c, following the market trend. I expect the grav survey announcement to be made this week. Hopefully good news awaits!


----------



## alankew (19 June 2008)

Been creeping up the last few days(oppies that is),up again today on reasonable volume and theres a pretty hefty bid(195K)sitting at the top of the buy stack.Already seen a few 100k buys gone through today.Either people liked the last ann on the Bolivian project or the  aeromagnetic surveys have leaked or are about to be announced.Plenty of ifs buts and maybes but something must be going on.PS dont forget the options.Not sure if they are trading at the right money (think they are at a 1c discount,please correct me if I am wrong)but currently sitting at 17c plus 20c exercise with a June 2012 exercise date!


----------



## alankew (19 June 2008)

Is anyone else on this,reason I ask is that there have been a few more big buys(100k+) and want to know if anyone on here is buying.Is currently only 4c or so from its highest price since launch of IPO and this doesnt take into account the 17c oppies,so basically it could be seen as being in blue sky


----------



## inefekt (20 June 2008)

I've been in since the IPO, I sold my shares to buy the options a couple of months back. I'm intending to buy more oppies in the next week or two, hopefully in time for the pre announcement buying frenzy!!  

The Colombian venture has been looked at positively by the market so if we have some good results from the surveys then it should fly.......expecting those results by mid July at the latest.

IMO this stock is undervalued on the Colombian tenement alone, even if they 'only' reach the 250mt target.


----------



## alankew (23 June 2008)

Inefekt also been in since IPo and did same as you,sold heads to buy more option.Stellar performance again today but options still trading a a fair discount.Hope some others on here have bought.Still waiting patiently for the WA results


----------



## inefekt (25 June 2008)

alankew said:


> Inefekt also been in since IPo and did same as you,sold heads to buy more option.Stellar performance again today but options still trading a a fair discount.Hope some others on here have bought.Still waiting patiently for the WA results




I think the recent run was more to do with the iron ore price negotiations with China more than the impending gravity survey announcement. It's strange that the options are lagging behind the heads in the last week, I would of thought with an exercise price of 20c that they'd maintain that 20c disparity, especially as the heads move past 40c.


----------



## inefekt (9 July 2008)

Wow, a very good announcement, my broker at DJ Carmichael told me his analysts were suggesting it's one of the best gravity survey results they'd ever seen yet the heads haven't even registered a single trade and the oppies are DOWN. I really can't understand what investors are thinking sometimes, why would you sell on this announcement? Crazy.


----------



## alankew (20 August 2008)

Another positive ann fro this explorer.Is aquiring the adjacent grounds at its Colombian Iron sands project and states tha this project alone has the potential to produce 1-1.5BT of mineral sands.Also appointment of of Chinese market specialist and a separate new appointment of a Specialist Project Geologist.This project as stated by company in previous anns has the potential to be a low capex fast start up.The next FMG?!Dont forget they have some interesting tenemnts in WA which we will soon have some news from


----------



## inefekt (21 August 2008)

alankew said:


> Another positive ann fro this explorer.Is aquiring the adjacent grounds at its Colombian Iron sands project and states tha this project alone has the potential to produce 1-1.5BT of mineral sands.Also appointment of of Chinese market specialist and a separate new appointment of a Specialist Project Geologist.This project as stated by company in previous anns has the potential to be a low capex fast start up.The next FMG?!Dont forget they have some interesting tenemnts in WA which we will soon have some news from




Yes, really good announcement. I've recently learnt that their Fe on the WA tenements is hematite, most likely DSO. Is this true?
A BHP report from the 1970's suggested a likely resource of one billion tonnes in those WA tenements so if that's anywhere near accurate and the Colombian estimates also end up being reasonably accurate then VEC will have a massive resource on their hands (and our hands!)
Things are looking mighty positive...........


----------



## springhill (5 July 2012)

Nothing on Vector for 4 years.

There is a whole bunch of directors interest notices here for purchases of 300,000 share lots on market.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276mv31nv93fn.pdf

*Vector have been pumping out drill results from Gwendolyn*
30 May 2012
 Significant intercepts include:
•* 5m @ 253.33 g/t from 24 m including 1m @ 1,165g/t from 26 m*;
• 1 m @ 56 g/t from 0 m;
• 1 m @ 17.99 g/t from 17 m;
• 2 m @ 16.6 g/t from 51 m;
• 12 m @ 8.38 g/t from 0 m.

15 June 2012
Significant intercepts include:
• 8m @21.11 g/t from 61 m including 1m @ 141.37 g/t from 61m;
• 7m @ 11.9 g/t from 81 m including 1m @ 40.5g/t from 81 m and 1m @ 20.7 g/t from 84 m;
• 12 m @ 3.38 g/t from 60 m;
• 5m @ 6.4 g/t from 93 m;
• 8 m @ 3.1 g/t from 92 m;
• 13 m @ 1.19 g/t from 52 m;
• 3m @ 10.9 g/t from 12 m.


25 June 2012
Key Highlights
•Gwendolyn resource significantly increases to 214,500 Au ounces, a 544% increase since June 2011 and a 92% increase from the December 2011 update;
•Mineralisation continues to be open in all directions;
•60 Phase 3 RC holes awaiting total hole sample results; and
•49 completed RC holes awaiting partial hole sample results.

04 July 2012
Significant intercepts include:
• 4 m @ 47.99 g/t from 33 m including 1m @ 191 g/t from 36 m;
• 8 m @ 26.87 g/t from 4 m including 4m @ 51.83g/t from 8 m;
• 16 m @ 3.15 g/t from 112 m;
• 10 m @ 1.19 g/t from 19 m;
• 8 m @ 1.72 g/t from 84 m;
• 5 m @ 2.68 g/t from 40 m; and
• 5 m @ 1.31 g/t from 19 m.

More assay results still pending from laboratory.

Surely this is undervalued for a company with a MC of $17m?


----------



## Sean K (5 July 2012)

springhill said:


> Nothing on Vector for 4 years.
> 
> There is a whole bunch of directors interest notices here for purchases of 300,000 share lots on market.
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120703/pdf/4276mv31nv93fn.pdf
> ...



Some pretty good grades there springhill. Low MC but low resource base to date. Old rule of thumb is around 1-2m oz au for something to be worth digging up. Capex for a mill can be quite a bit and Opex around $500 a oz. While some of those grades are amazing the overall resource is only around 1.5g/t. It would need to be very near surface to be feasible I think. Will do some more research but on the surface of it needs many more ounces or definite potential through very good step out drilling to be prospective.


----------



## springhill (23 July 2012)

*VECTOR WELCOMES STRATEGIC PARTNER*

*Chinese backed group takes strategic stake in Vector through two tranche Placement; 
*Placement of A$4 million for 19.9% stake in Vector; 
*Group will become a key partner of Vector, who are rapidly progressing WA gold project to production; 
*New investor has ability to facilitate the plant procurement and provide associated infrastructure to take Vector   into production.

The Placement will be completed in two tranches:
(i) Tranche 1 – 30,847,874 Shares to raise $2,467,829 to be issued under the Company’s 15% placement capacity under ASX Listing Rule 7.1; and
(ii) Tranche 2 – 20,242,664 Shares to raise a further $1,619,413, together with the 51,090,538 free attaching Listed Options, to be issued following the approval of the company’s shareholders in general meeting.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 July 2012)

I would have thought the price would have jumped today with such a positive announcement. Wary.


----------



## The Triangle (25 February 2018)

Life back in VEC.   Looking at recent announcements they should manage to pick up a majority share in a 6g/t multi-million ounce deposit in the Congo that was abandoned/sold by Anglo Ashanti a few years ago.  I'm sure its more complicated, but at a $30-$40 million market cap this is good value.


----------



## greggles (4 July 2018)

Vector Resources has just been placed in a trading halt. Volume and share price has been increasing over the last couple of days. Good news coming?


----------



## barney (5 July 2018)

Interesting …. The Company says the trading Halt is in relation to a price query from the ASX so I assume we will see that tomorrow (today)? 

ASX has jumped on this one quickly given it only risen about 25% over the last couple of days.

They are still waiting on some assay results from recent drilling …. These were expected last month so well overdue so SP spike likely speculation on that.    

They had some previous nice widths and grades of 20.25m at 2.5g/t (from 319m) including 8m at 4.03g/t and 21.7m at 3.58g/t (from 354m) including 5.7m at 8.74g/t so it would be no surprise to see further success …… we shall see.


----------



## The Triangle (7 July 2018)

I expect good news. But more about the acquisition of other past projects rather than the current sample results.  The people behind vector appear to be very good with social media.  For some its a red flag (I wonder if it's contributed to speeding ticket) however I believe they are sitting on assets which are too good to be left in the ground.


----------



## The Triangle (8 August 2018)

Happy with latest release.   I believe the complexity of their funding arrangements and ownership structures has scared away investors.  The average joe can’t calculate a basic ‘EV/Oz’ valuation on them.   It’s a very much a wait  and see company now.  If they get Adidi started....   even if they could get a few rigs drilling Kibaki south....


----------



## greggles (13 September 2018)

Huge volume of 48 million shares traded today for Vector Resources and a share price gain of 19.05% but there has been no news announced since 5 September when the company provided an update relating to VEC's acquisition of a 60% interest in the Adidi-Kanga Gold Project.

The last week has been a good one for VEC but today's high volume and gap up has me wondering if there is some good news around the corner.


----------



## The Triangle (29 September 2018)

Barrick acquiring randgold will be an interesting twist as it will increase the number of analysts looking at randgold/kibali and the congo.   Vector will obviously come up during any of that analysis.    Share price holding up well and would hope before Christmas they can put out some indicative timetables and project costs for the adidi project.


----------



## The Triangle (24 December 2020)

In VA.  Darn - Win some lose some - Not surprising considering it was suspended for nearly 2 years and operating in the Congo.  Vector is a good reason why I only ever invest in 2-3 juniors at a time.  hopefully the silver lining is that this can be wound up before the EOFY for tax purposes.

Doing some more research in to the company and there were definitely some interesting people involved.   Usually when stockswami starts tweeting about a company it doesn't turn out too well.    If I knew then what I know now I wouldn't have invested.

I wonder how a gold mine/deposit that was actively being developed 8-10 years ago when gold prices were significantly lower is still sitting there undeveloped/unfinished today.


----------

